# I was outed today, anyone ever have that happen?



## LibraryLady (Sep 11, 2013)

At the Help Desk at the library, after speaking with a male patron about 40-50 yo for about 15 seconds, he asks me if I was in the military?  Now mind, this is right next to JBLM, but still, asking that of a woman?

I said yes, he said, Army? Again I replied yes and asked how he knew.  His reply was that I used "good to go" and that was something his dad had used during 25 years of service.

Who knew I still had the speech patterns?  

Of course, because of the day, I was wearing a flag pin on my shirt collar, and I'm thinking that prolly figgered into the whole thing too... :-"

LL


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2013)

At least it was only "good to go," and not a liberal application of a very versatile f-bomb.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2013)

...or a throat chop.  That's always a dead giveaway.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 11, 2013)

LL probably used the the knife hand to speak.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2013)

Usually it's just her 1000km stare and muttering "Big Dogs, Big, Big Dogs...  quit barking..." under her breath

Speaking of versatile F-bombs and throat chops.... guess what I'm getting when she arrives home from work tonight?


----------



## medicchick (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been asked how long I served for a few times.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I've been asked how long I served for a few times.


 
You qualify for hazard pay, you live with sasquatch...
You have a life sentence, no parole, you will serve forever.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> guess what I'm getting when she arrives home from work tonight?



Help with your DRE?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Help with your DRE?



I thought they forgot about Dre.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> You qualify for hazard pay, you live with sasquatch...
> You have a life sentence, no parole, you will serve forever.


Hazard pay doesn't kick in until after chili or beans:dead:


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2013)

I always get the, when Veterans Day or something, friends that don't understand what I did in the Army, call me an Airborne Ranger. I try to explain that I was not a Ranger but I served with some. They look at me like I have 11 teen heads. I am ugly but give me a break.

F.M.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 12, 2013)

I get some odd looks and questions at time.  Around PDRA2 I like to wear a Army baseball cap with my wings and Army Retired pin.  On one side of the hat are pins from my Army units.  On the other side are pins for my Marine units....  I've had a couple of guys come up to me just knowing they have a poser....  One asshole was such a shit that I put my retired ID card one inch from his nose....  

At work (VA) since we are now required to use a CAC card, the Joint Commission (hospital accrediting commission) requires an ID card that identifies not only your name, but title.  Needed really from the Nurses so you can tell who is RN and who is a MA/LPN/NA etc.  Most Doctors just use their Michigan badges.  The rest of us just have a VHA Staff card that will hang behind and below the CAC.  Then, for veterans, there is one for your branch of service.  I rock two of those...  only a couple of us like that.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^The 2 service things rocks.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 12, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Usually it's just her 1000km stare and muttering "Big Dogs, Big, Big Dogs...  quit barking..." under her breath
> 
> Speaking of versatile F-bombs and throat chops.... guess what I'm getting when she arrives home from work tonight?


I don't know what you are getting but she had better have a home cooked meal ready for her....and microwaved wieners on rye bread don't count


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 12, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Help with your DRE?



A nice big mug of warm coco and his slippers..


----------



## x SF med (Sep 12, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> I don't know what you are getting but she had better have a home cooked meal ready for her....and microwaved wieners on rye bread don't count


 
y'know...  sometimes I really hate you...  a lot...  cuz you're ugly and mean...  I'm going to cry now, thanks, you hurt my one scarred feeling... bastige...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 12, 2013)

My ex military mates can recognise another military/ex military people quite easily, I have about a 60% success rate. At work one day I walked into the control room and one of the guys goes to me "that guy in the grey sweatshirt, military?" "Yeah he is." I replied. "Military Police?" "Actually yeah, how'd you know?" 

"Looks like a cunt."


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 12, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> LL probably used the the knife hand to speak.




Unlike the Marines, who CAN'T use it!  

I'm ignoring the Troll, I'm ignoring the Troll...

Thanks the for offer of a great meal, Polar Bear!

LL


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2013)

Even when I was trying to look like a hippie I kept getting called out. 

"Let me guess, you're Military?"

"WTF? I'm on vacation, I've got long hair and haven't shaved in months!" 

"Stop knife handing and getting in people's faces, hippies don't do that"

"Really?"


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JHD (Sep 13, 2013)

Funny.  I use "good to go" all the time and no one has EVER asked me if I am former military...  You must give off some form of bad ass pheromone, which I think most military/former military do.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 13, 2013)

If I am wearing my multicam hat, people look at me like I must be a JSOC assassin. I guess in their heads beard+multicam creates a pretty vivid imagination. I don't wear that hat as much ever since I went to the Bronco's pre-season game a few weeks ago and the guy behind me (drunk) kept tapping on my shoulder and asking me if I was an undercover Navy SEAL.... It got annoying real fast...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> If I am wearing my multicam hat, people look at me like I must be a JSOC assassin. I guess in their heads beard+multicam creates a pretty vivid imagination. I don't wear that hat as much ever since I went to the Bronco's pre-season game a few weeks ago and the guy behind me (drunk) kept tapping on my shoulder and asking me if I was an undercover Navy SEAL.... It got annoying real fast...


 

Should have told him you were going to bite his face cunt! I credit @pardus for that.

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> *If I am wearing my multicam hat, people look at me like I must be a JSOC assassin. I guess in their heads beard+multicam creates a pretty vivid imagination*. I don't wear that hat as much ever since I went to the Bronco's pre-season game a few weeks ago and the guy behind me (drunk) kept tapping on my shoulder and asking me if I was an undercover Navy SEAL.... It got annoying real fast...


 
When I see someone wearing a multi-cam anything, outside of work, I just think "douchebag..."


----------



## pardus (Sep 13, 2013)

0699 said:


> When I see someone wearing a multi-cam anything, outside of work, I just think "douchebag..."



I have a lot of my multicam uniforms still. I said, I'll keep them because they'll be handy when.... umm... 
Ive never worn them again. 
Maybe if I go hunting, and for zombies, I hear zombies can't see multicam.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh and apparently being able to put your hair in a bun means you MUST have been in the military.  I heard that question a lot too from the military air crews when I worked at the airport.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

0699 said:


> When I see someone wearing a multi-cam anything, outside of work, I just think "douchebag..."


 
How do you feel about ACU and digicam?   Wanker and loser?

note to self... next time I visit 0699, stick to plain colored ball caps...  but make sure they have the Pineland Flag on them.


----------



## pardus (Sep 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> How do you feel about ACU and digicam?   Wanker and loser?
> 
> note to self... next time I visit 0699, stick to plain colored ball caps...  but make sure they have the Pineland Flag on them.



People who wear ACUs outside of work should be immediately shot.

First time I saw a Pineland flag, I was confused as I couldn't pick out what country it was from. Is it some weird Lebanese naval flag? :-/ lol


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> People who wear ACUs outside of work should be immediately shot.
> 
> First time I saw a Pineland flag, I was confused as I couldn't pick out what country it was from. Is it some weird Lebanese naval flag? :-/ lol


 
don't be dissin my ...can't remember if it's hated or beloved... Pineland.  But, yes, it looks very similar to the Cedar of Lebanon...


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2013)

So, just following up, how did dinner go that you prepared for LL? What did you make?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> So, just following up, how did dinner go that you prepared for LL? What did you make?


 
Sammiches, peanut butter sammiches...  you got a problem with that, bear boy?  Huh, do ya? :-/


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Sammiches, peanut butter sammiches...  you got a problem with that, bear boy?  Huh, do ya? :-/



I just get the sense that LL told you to go make her some sammiches.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2013)

It is not so much if I have a problem with it, is LL happy with it? Was the crust cut off? Was it Jif or some no name brand? Did you have carrots and celery as a side dish with her favorite chips? Did you give her crunchy when she likes smooth? I don't know, I am just here to help you work through your  inadequacies and short falls. I may suggest next time maybe have a soup accompany the sandwich. I always do like a good toasted pastrami sandwich with potato soup.  I hope this helps.


----------



## pardus (Sep 13, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> It is not so much if I have a problem with it, is LL happy with it? Was the crust cut off? Was it Jif or some no name brand? Did you have carrots and celery as a side dish with her favorite chips? Did you give her crunchy when she likes smooth? I don't know, I am just here to help you work through your  inadequacies and short falls. I may suggest next time maybe have a soup accompany the sandwich. I always do like a good toasted pastrami sandwich with potato soup.  I hope this helps.



I still remember the chicken you marinaded and brought to the first SS shoot. The bear can cook.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> It is not so much if I have a problem with it, is LL happy with it? Was the crust cut off? Was it Jif or some no name brand? Did you have carrots and celery as a side dish with her favorite chips? Did you give her crunchy when she likes smooth? I don't know, I am just here to help you work through your  inadequacies and short falls. I may suggest next time maybe have a soup accompany the sandwich. I always do like a good toasted pastrami sandwich with potato soup.  I hope this helps.


 

I like soup sammiches...:wall:


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I like soup sammiches...:wall:


So you got the reference. By preparing her a simple Peanut butter sandwich....you failed.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 14, 2013)

LL, just guessing here but it was probably your unwavering stare as you look directly at people's eyes when you speak to them.   :)




That, and the bulging biceps and triceps.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> So you got the reference. By preparing her a simple Peanut butter sandwich....you failed.


 
I will attempt to emulate your stoic, sarcastic and dry wit; your intelligence and 'don't screw with me' attitude... although I will never match your vertical stature...  I am the Troll, and you are a freakishly large, nay, almost Giant of a human.

But, I still like soup sammiches.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 14, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I will attempt to emulate your stoic, sarcastic and dry wit; your intelligence and 'don't screw with me' attitude... although I will never match your vertical stature...  I am the Troll, and you are a freakishly large, nay, almost Giant of a human.
> 
> But, I still like soup sammiches.


I love you, but not in a gay Navy, Marine way


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 14, 2013)

Reminds me of what I saw this morning at the gym. There was a karate tournament taking place on the indoor basketball court,  so the not so regular crowd was there. I noticed an older gentlemen between 60-65yo wearing jeans, belt, polo shirt and a Marine Corps PC....


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2013)

I wear Multicam hats because the pattern brings out the color in my eyes.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> I love you, but not in a gay Navy, Marine way


 
that's nice...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> I have a lot of my multicam uniforms still. I said, I'll keep them because they'll be handy when.... umm...
> Ive never worn them again.
> Maybe if I go hunting, and for zombies, I hear zombies can't see multicam.


*NEVER* throw anything MC, woodland camo, or OG 107 away.....yes....I said never.


----------



## pardus (Sep 14, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Reminds me of what I saw this morning at the gym. There was a karate tournament taking place on the indoor basketball court. So the not so regular crowd was there. An older gentlemen say 60-65yo was there. He was wearing jeans, belt, polo shirt and a Marine Corps PC....



I was at the VA the other day, there was a guy there wearing an ACU assault pack, ACU PC with jump wings sewn onto the front and wearing one of those t-shirts with a giant "FOLLOW ME" and skulls and shit all over it.



He was so Hooah he gave me PTSD.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2013)

My saying is simple:
_*Someone who tries to look cool isn't!*_


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I wear Multicam hats because the pattern brings out the color in my eyes.


But you dont pop your collars.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2013)

0699 said:


> When I see someone wearing a multi-cam anything, outside of work, I just think "douchebag..."


I have a m/c rainjacket I wear.

Why buy another when I already paid for this one, plus it keeps me from wearing my ACU shit on post.


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> But you dont pop your collars.


 
No need, madam, as a proper TWS lacks this "collar" you speak of....


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> No need, madam, as a proper TWS lacks this "collar" you speak of....


I heard you were sporting this, recently.


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2013)

Chop, that shirt's just ridiculous. That wolf has a learning disability, is a single wolf, and lacks a moon. Moreover, the color palette is weak and there's no action to convey the ferocity and majesty of a single wolf.....MUCH LESS THREE.

And that shit's probably made in Pakistan.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Chop, that shirt's just ridiculous. That wolf has a learning disability, is a single wolf, and lacks a moon. Moreover, the color palette is weak and there's no action to convey the ferocity and majesty of a single wolf.....MUCH LESS THREE.
> 
> And that shit's probably made in Pakistan.


Of course it is make in Pakistan.  DOH!  I didnt pick it, you did.  So Ive heard.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I wear Multicam hats because the pattern brings out the color in my eyes.


 
I would have to agree.....In the most manliest sense. How bout those Eagles.

F.M.



pardus said:


> I was at the VA the other day, there was a guy there wearing an ACU assault pack, ACU PC with jump wings sewn onto the front and wearing one of those t-shirts with a giant "FOLLOW ME" and skulls and shit all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was so Hooah he gave me PTSD.


 
Prolly right out of basic...Also prolly thinks that hand to hand to hand from basic training is enough to kill a man.

F.M.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> I was at the VA the other day, there was a guy there wearing an ACU assault pack, ACU PC with jump wings sewn onto the front and wearing one of those t-shirts with a giant "FOLLOW ME" and skulls and shit all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was so Hooah he gave me PTSD.


Funny thing is, most of those guys have a chapter or served one term in a support role and ETSed.
Reed



goon175 said:


> If I am wearing my multicam hat, people look at me like I must be a JSOC assassin. I guess in their heads beard+multicam creates a pretty vivid imagination. I don't wear that hat as much ever since I went to the Bronco's pre-season game a few weeks ago and the guy behind me (drunk) kept tapping on my shoulder and asking me if I was an undercover Navy SEAL.... It got annoying real fast...


I'm 100% sure no one has ever mistaken me for a "JSOC assassin".
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Sep 14, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I'm 100% sure no one has ever mistaken me for a "JSOC assassin".
> Reed



Thats because you don't have the beard bro! haha


----------



## reed11b (Sep 15, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Thats because you don't have the beard bro! haha


I do. I grow in 30 days what most of you sissies grow 3 months. Truth.
Reed


----------



## JHD (Sep 15, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I would have to agree.....In the most manliest sense.



You guys are now free to pat each other's bottoms...


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 15, 2013)

JHD said:


> You guys are now free to pat each other's bottoms...



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 15, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I do. I grow in 30 days what most of you sissies grow 3 months. Truth.
> Reed



That's fine, I grow in 30 seconds what you can't in a lifetime.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 15, 2013)

JHD said:


> You guys are now free to pat each other's bottoms...


 
Thanks!

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 15, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I do. I grow in 30 days what most of you sissies grow 3 months. Truth.
> Reed





Ranger Psych said:


> That's fine, I grow in 30 seconds what you can't in a lifetime.



Personally having met the both of you, I like to propose a beard growing contest between the 2 of you with the 30-day winner being a couple batches of my homemade cookies - winners choice of type.

Yes, folks, that's right - it'll be an epic contest.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Sep 15, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Thats because you don't have the beard bro! haha


 
But he does has the beard...  he does...

As to LL...  neither one of them really needs cookies... kinda like me...


----------



## medicchick (Sep 15, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Personally having met the both of you, I like to propose a beard growing contest between the 2 of you with the 30-day winner being a couple batches of my homemade cookies - winners choice of type.
> 
> Yes, folks, that's right - it'll be an epic contest.
> 
> LL


Except RP wasn't talking about growing a beard:-"


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 16, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Except RP wasn't talking about growing a beard:-"






LL


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 16, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> LL


Well that kinda explains it.  Had me scratching my head when you "agreed" to RP's post.  LOL!


----------



## dirtmover (Sep 17, 2013)

Almost make one wish that she could grow a beard......mmmmmmmm homemade cookies and shelf stable milk lol.


----------

